# Stephen Fowler on Wife Swap.



## Grymir (Feb 5, 2009)

I hate this show. The idea of swapping a wife for two weeks disgusts me.

My wife read something about it on her E-bay boards, and how the women were really upset with what happened on the show. I read a few of the comments, and actually watched it on youtube with her. I couldn't believe what I saw. 

Did anybody else see this?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 5, 2009)

No, but I know people who watch the show. The sewer level of modern television disgusts me.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 5, 2009)

No, I hadn't watched it...but I just watched some of the you tube portions of it..I notice he gets more abusive at the point of the week change, and he didn't get his way of being able to have the show stopped immediately..so he begins acting like a child calling people names..

The man was rude and disrespectful towards this lady, and having his children treat her the same way, was sad..and to see his wife change the subject when she was asked about the way her husband degrades others..was just as sad..


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 5, 2009)

Haven't watched a single episode but have seen snippets while "channel surfing". An abysmal show indeed.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought I read something a while back that the host of the Internet atheistic show "The Infidel Guy" (Reggie Finley) swapped his wife on this show. Is that true?


----------



## CDM (Feb 5, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I thought I read something a while back that the host of the Internet atheistic show "The Infidel Guy" (Reggie Finley) swapped his wife on this show. Is that true?



Seen clips via YouTube of the show.

Yes, Finley was on the show. He could not tolerate the Christian wife and broke down on screen and cried (after kicking a teddy bear).


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 5, 2009)

mangum said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I read something a while back that the host of the Internet atheistic show "The Infidel Guy" (Reggie Finley) swapped his wife on this show. Is that true?
> ...



Seriously? Did he break down and cry (and kick a teddy bear). Surely there is Youtube footage somewhere!

Finley was also in some "boy band" back in the 80's (a Boys to Men type rip off group I believe). He had an awesome box cut, I believe.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 5, 2009)

Never heard of it, and still wish I hadn't. There is a certain bliss to ignorance...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 5, 2009)

Part 1
[video=youtube;HgqPh6YkWJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgqPh6YkWJ8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BJClark (Feb 5, 2009)

Marrow Man;



> ]I thought I read something a while back that the host of the Internet atheistic show "The Infidel Guy" (Reggie Finley) swapped his wife on this show. Is that true?



His wife left him sometime after being on the show..


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 5, 2009)

Really? I seem to remember her making an "appearance" at least once on "The Infidel Guy" show (I think when Matt Slick was on). Odd that this was the _piece de resistance_.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 5, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



The band was called Forte', it's now called 112. Started out as a high school act in the early 1990s and had quite a bit of success in the late 90's. After Finley left the group.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 5, 2009)

I say stick with what you know...


----------



## QueenEsther (Feb 6, 2009)

I've seen the show a few times and for the most part (from what I've seen) the families end up with a greater appreciation for their mom and the husband for his wife, which is good. Buuuuut for the most part you do spend a LOT of the show rolling your eyes.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow! This should be required viewing for American citizens. They need to see the arrogance and elitism that permeates the left, of which this guy should be the poster child.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 6, 2009)

Marrow Man;




> Seriously? Did he break down and cry (and kick a teddy bear). Surely there is Youtube footage somewhere!



Apparently she made him feel like less of a man a horrid husband/father, because he spent 80 hours a week working and still wasn't making enough money to provide for his family, and spent no time w/ his wife and kids--

And what's odd, that is only one of episodes I remember watching..the family the wives swapped places w/ was a Pastors family..his wife had the pastor put money in a jar every time he mentioned God, and she used the money at the end of the week to throw a party for the kids..and she also wanted him to wear a shirt that said he hated God, and I want to say He refused.

However, the infidel guy did wear a hat that said "Jesus Saves" 

I don't know if there is a you tube about that episode or not...it was a number of years ago..


----------

